# Logrite cant hook?



## Shagbark (Mar 7, 2014)

Gents, I broke my inherited cant hook handle for the second time this winter reefing on large logs. First handle was the original, this one was made of ironwood. I used it nearly every time I cut fire wood to roll the log and finish my cut. I prefer to buy once and cry once. Logrite has a nice looking cant hook. Any opinions as to quality and durability?


----------



## demc570 (Mar 7, 2014)

heard good things about them,never used the logrite tho,been thinking of buying one for couple years now,but havent yet.....


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 10, 2014)

i bought the 48 inch stihl cant hook this past fall which is the same thing as the logrite except the orange paint. Wotht the $$ for me. Its well built and should last a long time. I also picked up the optional universal log stand which helps when bucking the logs. They have a few videos on their site comparing it to the import knock offs.


----------



## Shagbark (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have a buddy who is a mechanic at the Stihl dealer, they treat me very well. I'll throw some coin their way.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the 48" and the 78" Logrite cant hooks. Almost 10 years old. Had to sharpen the 48" one about 2 years ago. Well worth the money.


----------



## groundup (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a cheapo cant hook and I hate it, wish I had gotten something higher quality


----------



## Philbert (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't know what brand of cant hook you have, or where you got the replacement handle that broke. The quality of the OEM handles on both Peavy (ash) and Dixie/CM (hickory) tools is very good. You might consider a replacement handle from them?

Philbert

http://peaveymfg.com/
http://www.cmworks.com/rigging/default.aspx?catid=1270


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 12, 2014)

I picked mine up at farm auctions, I don't think I paid over $3.00 for any of them. Bought a few handles and made some myself from hickory, including one that is about 7' long.


----------



## Shagbark (Mar 16, 2014)

I received the Stihl 60" Cant Hook this evening. First impressions: It is identical to the Logrite unit. I like the orange paint and Stihl logo better than Logrite blue. The unit is very well made and should last a lifetime. It will take more grunt than I have to bend or break the handle on it. Oh, the dealer quoted me one price and when I picked it up it was discounted 10%. I like those kind of surprises. No doubt function follows appearance based upon the design and weld quality of this unit.


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've found a lot of the stihl hand tools look identical to the forester version only with orange paint and a higher price tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2014)

Knobby57 said:


> I've found a lot of the stihl hand tools look identical to the forester version only with orange paint and a higher price tag



That's probably because Forester copies everyone's designs, but not necessarily their quality. 

Look-alike, clone, etc. 

A lot of the cheaper aluminum handle can't hooks were junk and bent easily. I believe that the Log Rite is guaranteed. 

Philbert


----------



## Shagbark (Mar 16, 2014)

You are right Philbert, as such, the Stihl branded Logrite carries a limited lifetime warranty.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Mar 23, 2014)

Shagbark said:


> Gents, I broke my inherited cant hook handle for the second time this winter reefing on large logs. First handle was the original, this one was made of ironwood. I used it nearly every time I cut fire wood to roll the log and finish my cut. I prefer to buy once and cry once. Logrite has a nice looking cant hook. Any opinions as to quality and durability?


I have a Logrite Hookaroon and I like it , it is really high quality tool , I have been thinking of buying one of their Peaveys .


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 28, 2014)

I won't ever use a wood handled cant hook again! I had a handle break on me while really reefing on a log. It split along the grain, forming a sharp edge that shredded a winter jacket. Luckily, I was wearing a lot of clothes at the time. The tear in my jacket started below my ribcage and went up to my shoulder. It scares me to think what could have happened in the summer.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 28, 2014)

Ditto everyone's comments on Logrite. Logrite is the industry standard when it comes to cant hooks, peaveys, hookaroons, etc.; and, made in USA.


----------



## Spectre468 (Apr 9, 2014)

Shagbark said:


> I received the Stihl 60" Cant Hook this evening. First impressions: It is identical to the Logrite unit. I like the orange paint and Stihl logo better than Logrite blue. The unit is very well made and should last a lifetime. It will take more grunt than I have to bend or break the handle on it. Oh, the dealer quoted me one price and when I picked it up it was discounted 10%. I like those kind of surprises. No doubt function follows appearance based upon the design and weld quality of this unit.



Had a chance to use it yet? I am interested in a similar purchase but I am not sure if I need the cant hook or the peavey. Also contemplating the log jack. Any feedback?


----------



## Shagbark (Apr 9, 2014)

I have used it. It works very well. In my opinion the design of the cant hook will better grip the log.


----------



## Spectre468 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thant's what I needed to know. Thanks for your assistance!


----------

